# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infninty BEST update 1.24 added Sl3 Rapido HASH USB reading / RD Key & SD Repair

## hassan riach

- USB flashing improved
- Loaders updated to 11.24 version 
- Cold Flash for RAPIDO improved 
Full Erase/RPL restore improved for RAPIDO 
- Added Restore RPL (from backup) option 
if RPL not selected On Write RPL - BEST ask for AutoSearch 
- Improved Key Reading for RAPIDO phone by USB
- SL3 phones supported for now with "new hashes" 
- Allow Unlock,Upload Logs for SL3 calc
- Allow Direct Unlock SL2/3 Rapido phones 
- Service operations improved
- Added Repair PP (ProductProfile) option
- Allow repair missing phone functions after full erase
- Added Production Data edit menu 
- UFS support improved
Some bugfixes  
- Infineon support improved
- Improved Xgold-110 flashing (UFS/COM) 
- SL3 Unlock improved
- Added verification of digits (15/20) during upload logs from phone 
- Ini updated, added new models and corrected existing 
- Updated camconfigs/pm's/hwc files 
- Some small bugfixes and improvements at all 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

